# Power on, Fans going... black screen



## davidfox (May 15, 2008)

Hey. just put together a machine (see my previous 'custom machine' post), installed everything onto the motherboard inc. videocard, cpu, ram, hdd, dvd. Turned it on, all the fans going fine so it aint gonna blow-up.

However, there is nothing going through to the monitor (DVI), and there is no 'beep' noise from the computer, which the motherboard manual says there should be... The front case LED isnt lighting up at all either... It's just on, then black screen, no beeps, no LED and all the fans are working..

The motherboard gives minimal guide as to how to plug in the case cables, it species to put the positive n negative wires in a particular spot, but theres no way of knowing which is which??? the case wires aint marked.

Soooo... where u suggest i start? The case cables into the motherboard which would show the LED and give a 'beep' noise... maybe they're wrong? Or is the videocard just not sending any signal?

Help.. this sux.


----------



## davidfox (May 15, 2008)

Ok... I changed around the Case LED cable on the motherboard (so the + and - ends must have been opposite), and now the front of case LED is working.

Something i noticed - when i turn on the power supply switch (not the computer power switch), the connected keyboards lights flash once, which i would think means they get a quick hit?? When i turn the computer power on, those keyboard lights never come on, and the USB mouse doesnt turn on either... its like theres no power going out from the motherboard? Although the CPU fan is plugged into the motherboard, and that works fine...


----------



## BarbaricSoul (May 15, 2008)

I dont think the "little cables" your talking about would cause this. Sounds to me like either a video card problem or motherboard problem. By chance, do you have another video card you could put in your motherboard to try?

BTW, I won't be online much longer this morning, almost time for me to leave for work(it's 6:51 am here right now), so I may not reply to your response.


----------



## davidfox (May 15, 2008)

no i dont have any spare motherboard or graphics card... i just got all these parts n case brand new yesterday.


----------



## davidfox (May 15, 2008)

MY BAD! I found the problem after a complete re-read / rebuild... I hadnt connected the 12V to the motherboard, which meant the CPU power wasnt there, and the system wont boot. Thanks for reading through my stuff-up situation.


----------



## AsRock (May 15, 2008)

Good to hear you got it sorted out .


----------



## davidfox (May 16, 2008)

*Not sorted anymore *

It _was_ sorted... not sorted anymore 

Was all good last night. Ran Windows XP boot from CD setup - it formatted the HDD, made the partition, started on the XP setup. With 10mins to go, screen went blank, into power save mode. I just left it overnight in case it was workin somethin out...

Couldnt get it responding again this morning - now boots up with a long then 2 x short beeps which the MB manual says mean a 'videocard' problem. All the fans are still working and it sounds like the system actually starts booting up - the CD light flicks, and the HDD light flicks...

I have rebuilt the entire system to reseat the MB, also tried RAM modules one at a time but to no avail. I dont know how to test the videocard to see if it actually the problem, and if i send back to base for a warranty, they charge me $60 if it aint actually broken (plus return postage)!!

So much for saving money to build it myself.  Anyone got thoughts on what to do next???


----------



## AsRock (May 16, 2008)

davidfox said:


> It _was_ sorted... not sorted anymore
> 
> Was all good last night. Ran Windows XP boot from CD setup - it formatted the HDD, made the partition, started on the XP setup. With 10mins to go, screen went blank, into power save mode. I just left it overnight in case it was workin somethin out...
> 
> ...



Maybe just RMA the Video Card...

Try another monitor like a analog one maybe ?.. i would of thought the PSU would be shutting down if that was the issue.


----------



## spearman914 (May 16, 2008)

What exactly is your custom PC? BTW I'll look for the previous post you were talking about.


----------



## MKmods (May 16, 2008)

Have you tried to remove/re install the video card?

do you have the 6 pin plugged into the video card?

are there any friends( or computer shop) close buy so you can try a different video card in ur comp or try ur card in their comp.


----------



## davidfox (May 16, 2008)

Computer setup is under my 'system specs' list under my name...

I've tried everything in terms of 're-install'. Like I said, I've done a complete system rebuild, including removing everything from the case n back in.

How can a system run for 4hrs doin an OS install then die!!??

Yea - the video card has power plugged in, and I do have some friends but im not sure if they have pcie - in discussion now... Seems like all i can do


----------



## davidfox (May 16, 2008)

AsRock said:


> Maybe just RMA the Video Card...
> 
> Try another monitor like a analog one maybe ?.. i would of thought the PSU would be shutting down if that was the issue.



What does "RMA the video card" mean?? There is no onboard video, and the card only has DVI - so cant plugin my other monitor...


----------



## AsRock (May 16, 2008)

davidfox said:


> What does "RMA the video card" mean?? There is no onboard video, and the card only has DVI - so cant plugin my other monitor...



 Return Merchandise Authorization = RMA meaning you return it MSI.  Some places like Newegg allow some times 30 days to return the item normally.

You should of got at least one DVI 2 D plug at least. Question is does your LCD monitor have a analog plug on it...  All though you might need the cable too.  I got a analog and digital cables with my LCD.


----------



## davidfox (May 16, 2008)

Yeah - my monitor has DVI and Analog, just not the card - its twin DVI, S-Video. So you reckon just plugin an adapter and try it in the analog port?? I can do that.


----------



## AsRock (May 16, 2008)

davidfox said:


> Yeah - my monitor has DVI and Analog, just not the card - its twin DVI, S-Video. So you reckon just plugin an adapter and try it in the analog port?? I can do that.



DVI port to the v card is were you add the adapter which goes to the Analog port. on the monitor.

Read the manual on for your monitor.


----------



## davidfox (May 17, 2008)

AsRock said:


> DVI port to the v card is were you add the adapter which goes to the Analog port. on the monitor. Read the manual on for your monitor.



Tried that one too... No luck! I think my only options now are to test the stupid thing on another computer then take it to the store and express how I feel 

Nothin worse than a faulty product spoiling a dream.


----------



## Namslas90 (May 17, 2008)

Before you "RMA" anything, try the following;

Using the instructions in the Motherbaord Manual, Reset the CMOS jumper.
(page 29 sec. 18)
Hold <DEL> upon reboot and see if you can get into BIOS settings(page 31),
If you can,  Check settings for VGA and memory, use the manual.

Recheck all connections, make sure 8800 has power connected.


----------



## davidfox (May 17, 2008)

I just took my system and tried a new graphics card in it (8600GT which didnt need any power cables). My system booted fine!! So is that enough testing to show that its the videocard or do i really need to test MY card in another machine? I kinda dont want to blow someone elses machine up.


----------



## DrunkenMafia (May 17, 2008)

I would be very surprised if its not the card. if you put in another card and it booted fine.  Another thing - I just looked on the cpu compatibility page and it reckons you need to have bios f8a for with an E8400 installed.  have you got that??  That may also be causing you some issues if you have an "old" factory bios on the board.  I would definitely be RMAi'in the card though....


----------



## boyakaa (Jun 23, 2008)

same thing happends here. when i put my 8600GT it works fine but when i put the NX8800GT no screen pops up.just dark.  TO Namslas90 i did not try what you have said ill try it soon

my PC specs

motherboard=ASUS A8V-E-SE
CPU=AMD athlon64 3800+
450 watt power supply.

i also put in the adaptor dongle so i could use the video card.the fan turns BUT NO SCREEN!!


----------



## panchoman (Jun 23, 2008)

boyakaa.. do you have the 6 pin power connection hooked up to the video card?


----------



## boyakaa (Jun 23, 2008)

yes.


----------



## panchoman (Jun 23, 2008)

chances are that your psu cant handle it.. what brand and model is it?


----------



## boyakaa (Jun 23, 2008)

Max power supplys


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 23, 2008)

Did it come with the case?


----------



## boyakaa (Jun 23, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Did it come with the case?


what case?


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 23, 2008)

Your power supply.. Ive never heard of that brand so its gotta be that


----------



## mikey8684 (Jun 23, 2008)

NOT SURE IS YOU HAVE RESOLVED THE ISSUE YET BUT HOPE THIS HELPS.


----------



## boyakaa (Jun 23, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Your power supply.. Ive never heard of that brand so its gotta be that



well its says that on the power supply.


----------



## boyakaa (Jun 23, 2008)

well ive looked on some websites and they said that your power supply is fine also that motherbaord the ASUS A8V-E-SE is excellent with a 450 watt power supply.people say its a problem with the video card. they say its DOA. im afraid.help me guys please.my computer almost went in flames.


----------



## panchoman (Jun 23, 2008)

boyakaa said:


> well ive looked on some websites and they said that your power supply is fine also that motherbaord the ASUS A8V-E-SE is excellent with a 450 watt power supply.people say its a problem with the video card. they say its DOA. im afraid.help me guys please.my computer almost went in flames.



its your psu.. get that thing outta your pc man. its usually the cause of most things catching on fire.. hell i got to see 250gb+ of important data catching on fire in my rig  due to my shitty cwt built antec smartpower


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (Jun 23, 2008)

try a separate 6 pin plug for the card. OR better yet, try one of the molex to 6 pin adapters that came with the card. Could be a bad connection. I have seen it before


----------



## boyakaa (Jun 23, 2008)

Cybrnook2002 said:


> try a separate 6 pin plug for the card. OR better yet, try one of the molex to 6 pin adapters that came with the card. Could be a bad connection. I have seen it before



i am using the molex connecter still no hope.MAN i cant believe my dreams.shatterd into the ground... i hear it.its saying,"there's 1 way". some one here in this website nows that way.its only a matter of time before i change my ways of my computer.


----------



## spud107 (Jun 23, 2008)

i just had a similar prob with one i just built, no post, beeps etc,
turned out the ram wasnt seated in properly even though the clips were in place,
pushed sticks in properly an it booted.


----------



## boyakaa (Jun 23, 2008)

spud107 said:


> i just had a similar prob with one i just built, no post, beeps etc,
> turned out the ram wasnt seated in properly even though the clips were in place,
> pushed sticks in properly an it booted.


i tried doing that. first i booted it with no ram sticks.no screen.then with the ram sticks still NO SCREEN


----------



## boyakaa (Jun 25, 2008)

i called asus they said that its recommended that you get a 600+ watts of power 450 is good but it gives that only to the hard drives,the fans,the floppy drive, the DVD/RW+CD/RW drive,and the PCI fire wire card. they said if you have a 500 watt power supply or less no energy could get to the video card.they also said the "fan" from the video card is powerd by the motherbard not directly from the power supply.so i guess ill buy 570-650 watt power supply.hopefully then it works


----------

